# MILAN | Bosco della Musica - Music Forest / Conservatory Campus "Giuseppe Verdi" | Pro



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Bosco della Musica - Music Forest*
*Conservatory Campus "Giuseppe Verdi"*
MILAN | ITALY
design | settanta7 * clients | Ministry of University, Ministry of Infrastructure and Transport, Lombardia Region








*Young Italian architecture firm Settanta7 won the design competition for the Conservatory Campus "Giuseppe Verdi", named "Bosco della Musica" ("Music Forest"), to be built in the Rogoredo neighborhood*, not so distant from the planned 16,000-seat Palazzo Italia arena (one of the 2026 Olympics' venues). The new complex is supported by a public investment of 50 million euros. At the basis of the intervention, in fact, there is not only the desire to respond to the urgency of providing additional spaces for the prestigious musical institution but at the same time, regenerating another area of the city.








*Settanta7 explained the project with an unequivocal metaphor: that of the "autumn leaves twirling in the wind". This is the key image of the Bosco della Musica concept which, once completed, will be the result of the recovery of shape, volumes and external brick elevations of the former chemical building (currently in a state of neglect and last memory of the past industrial of Rogoredo), and the addition of a system of newly built buildings, responding to the principles of bioclimatic architecture and, indeed, inspired by leaves. *








As stated in the technical-illustrative report, the buildings of the complex have curved lines, like leaves that are blown by the wind when they fall from the tree, creating dynamic movements in sequence. The regularity and urban rigidity of the intervention area, however, give way to spaces, creative, fluid forms, at the same time contemporary, inclusive and attractive for the new generations. A design that incorporates the force of the movement of the wind, concavities that accentuate the fluidity of the spaces and their openness to change, innovation, creativity, music and contemporary culture.








*The buildings will include a 400-seat auditorium with rehearsal rooms for artists and students; the electronic music school, equipped with Fablab (a hybrid space with laboratories and theoretical classrooms) and the canteen. The third building is represented by the former industrial building itself, which will undergo a conservative restoration and will contain the jazz and pop-rock school. Finally, the six floors of the university residence. The buildings will be permeable and open to the public and have a range of services. All, including roofs, a green lung (about 60% of the total surface) innervated by cycle and pedestrian paths.*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

very nice, where will be located?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

el palmesano said:


> very nice, where will be located?











Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.it


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*2nd classified project*
design | Vittorio Grassi Architetti
















































​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*3rd classified project*
design | Andrea Caputo Architetti


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*4th classified project*
design | MTMA


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*5th classified project*
design | Mario Cucinella Architects


----------

